# Virginia: Hampton Roads High-Speed Rail Vision incl. 220mph service



## beautifulplanet (Nov 15, 2014)

The Hampton Roads Transportation Planning Organization has released a new 200-page document with a vision for high-speed rail, connecting Norfolk and Richmond in less than 1 hour, and Norfolk and Washington D.C. in less than 2 hours.

Here is a recent TV news report about this plan:

High-speed rail routes released for Hampton Roads

November 15, 2014

http://www.13newsnow.com/story/news/local/virginia/2014/11/15/highspeedrail/19044779/

And here is the direct link to the PDF (22 megabyte file):

http://hrtpo.org/uploads/docs/112014TPO-Enclosure%209B-Hampton%20Roads%20High%20Speed%20Passenger%20Rail%20Vision%20Plan-Final%20Report.pdf

The respective website of the Hampton Roads Transportation Planning Organization is:

http://www.hrtpo.org/page/high-speed-passenger-rail/


----------



## Anderson (Nov 15, 2014)

*sighs*
And here we have something that is at best a 20-30 year plan, and quite probably closer to 50 years. As noted in the responses at the end, I believe the cost for the whole project has likely been badly under-estimated. Frankly the 220 MPH options look to me to be rather a waste (130 MPH knocks a good deal of time off existing travel...2:30 is a _massive_ improvement over the current time of close to 5:00 and wouldn't require the levels of overkill involved, and from what I can tell the present 90-90-90 proposal for the RF&P, while needing more capacity, isn't inherently at odds with this effort).


----------

